# My horse art



## Zynx (Aug 11, 2008)

I at the moment don't have just my pencil sketches uploaded so you get to see the horrible versions I colored for refs for people on photoshop (prefers the the pencil more)
Then their are tags of peoples characters that I made and then just doodles
























Old----OLD-->
































I love the pencil a million times better I wish I hade it uploaded--->



























This is my favorite it was a speed paint I did so the anatomy is off but I still love it XD (you can see the style changes over time huh?)


















If you want to see my other stuff besides horses umm your welcome to visit my deviantart  http://spshlfx.deviantart.com

Thank you for looking XD[/url]


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

All of them are great, but I really love the realistic Talascar one,
you should do more realistic horses...I think you have a great 
talent in that area. :wink:


----------



## Zynx (Aug 11, 2008)

Aww thank you! I do enjoy drawing those, I just haven't drawn much lately I don't know why*shrugs* hmm


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow!! They are all great!!! I love the first ones, though!! They're sooo cute!!


----------



## Zynx (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you so much


----------



## AQHA_MHonora_Pleasure (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow

just wow!


Those are SO amazing!!!!



If I sent you a few pictures could you animate my horses like that?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow nice work!!


----------



## Zynx (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you




And I didn't receive any pictures are you sure you sent them?


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice!!

I love- "A Horse Show...For ME!!!

Lol!


----------



## Zynx (Aug 11, 2008)

lol thank you XD


----------



## Alexiorsay (Aug 18, 2008)

These are AMAZING. I draw a little, but nowhere near this well. I LOVE your natural style. Nice work!


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

i loooove them  so cute! especially the realistic ones! do you think you could do one of my horsey??


----------



## Zynx (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you Xd

normally I would say yes but I have to many things going on right now I'm sorry  but once I find free time Definitly maybe !


----------

